# Killington - Sunday 12/10 & Monday 12/11



## koreshot (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be skiing K-mart this coming Sunday and Monday.  Anyone else?

I have been hanging out on AZ for a while and would like to meet an actual AZer or two in person.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2006)

Will be there early on Sunday if you are there.  Feel free to PM me.  Ms. TB is coming as well.


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2006)

I'll be there on Sunday as well if there is room at Turn of River, just waiting to hear back from them... PM me as well.  And you too, TB.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome!  Excited to meet some AZers.  I'll PM you guys my contact info on Friday afternoon, before my 8 hour drive to VT begins.


----------



## roark (Dec 6, 2006)

I will be there Sunday as well. Marc bring your camera. In exchange for an avatar pic I'll buy you a beer,


----------



## thebigo (Dec 6, 2006)

Ill be there sunday and monday with the old lady. Were staying on the access road and will be hitting happy hour, probably caseys for free wings and football.

PM me if anybody is interested in some turns sunday or monday or happy hour sunday night.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2006)

How about we set a time and place to meet on Sunday?  If anyone wants to take some runs, cool.  If not, that's OK too.


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2006)

roark said:


> I will be there Sunday as well. Marc bring your camera. In exchange for an avatar pic I'll buy you a beer,



w00t.

Not making any guarantees, but I'll do my best.  And it'll be so sweet staying at Turn of River, it's so close.  I just hope I can secure a room there.  I emailed them tonight, and haven't heard back.  Gonna call em first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm pretty sure I still have your cell, TB, if it hasn't changed since Cannon last Feb...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2006)

Marc said:


> I'm pretty sure I still have your cell, TB, if it hasn't changed since Cannon last Feb...



Same #


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2006)

That's good.  Not that I could call you anyway, but nice to know I can harass you at my whim.



I'll have a radio on 3-13.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2006)

Do folks want to meet at a certain lift/lodge at, oh say 10am or so?


----------



## koreshot (Dec 6, 2006)

thetrailboss said:


> Do folks want to meet at a certain lift/lodge at, oh say 10am or so?



Works for me.  10am bottom of K1 Gondola?  I don't know Killington well enough to know if that is a good place to meet or not, so if you have another better meeting spot, im all for it.


----------



## thebigo (Dec 6, 2006)

> Works for me. 10am bottom of K1 Gondola? I don't know Killington well enough to know if that is a good place to meet or not, so if you have another better meeting spot, im all for it.



I think the k1 could be tough around that time if we dont know who were looking for. Maybe superstar or snowdon quad?


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

thebigo said:


> I think the k1 could be tough around that time if we dont know who were looking for. Maybe superstar or snowdon quad?



Have they been blowing snow on superstar?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> Have they been blowing snow on superstar?



http://www.killington.com/trail_report.html?look=snow#trails

This is from Spinmaster over at Kzone when asked what will be open this weekend:



			
				spinmaster said:
			
		

> Up to 30 trails and 13 lifts, including the addition of:
> Bittersweet, Skye Lark; 4-Way, Low Road, Highlander, Snowshed Slope, Learn to Ski Area and maybe the upper portion of Superstar - all depending on the weather.
> Lifts: Superstar, Ramshead Quad, Snowshed Quad; Snowdon Quad, Snowshed Double #1, K-1, Northridge, SNowdown Triple, Snowdon Poma.
> We'll know the full details on Thursday.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

Nice.  I can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey, if you run into a guy named Eric from LI at Turn of the River, tell him AZ says hi. Oh, and he's a bit on the weird side, so watch you back :evil:


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hey, if you run into a guy named Eric from LI at Turn of the River, tell him AZ says hi. Oh, and he's a bit on the weird side, so watch you back :evil:



 Pink suit right?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

dmc said:


> Pink suit right?


 

That's the one!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2006)

That sounds scary.....very scary......


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> That's the one!



The KZones beloved nemesis...


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

dmc said:


> The KZones beloved nemesis...



Okie, I'm set at ToR.  I'll be there Saturday and Sunday... anyone lookin to grab a bite Saturday evening (dinner, I mean), I'll be around.


I usually boot up in the back part of the main lodge and I'd suggest the Waffle Haus in front of that skate park/ice rink behind the main lodge for a meeting place.  Or if the Waffle Haus isn't there, just in front of skating rink.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2006)

dmc said:


> The KZones beloved nemesis...


 
Starting to worry me, hasn't been heard from in awhile.:-?


----------



## koreshot (Dec 7, 2006)

Ok.  

So is the plan to meet up at 10am Sunday morning in front of Superstar?


----------



## thebigo (Dec 7, 2006)

> Ok.
> 
> So is the plan to meet up at 10am Sunday morning in front of Superstar?



Ill be there


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

thebigo said:


> Ill be there



I hope there's snow on the ground between the superstar quad and the lodge.  Or an open trail down from the summit, cause I ain't hikin my ass all that way in ski boots from the KBL.


----------



## koreshot (Dec 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> I hope there's snow on the ground between the superstar quad and the lodge.  Or an open trail down from the summit, cause I ain't hikin my ass all that way in ski boots from the KBL.



Is this a realistic concern?  If so, we can set a secondary meeting location.  If the superstar is not operational, or there is no easy way to get to it without walking in the mud in our ski boots, we abort and meet at the secondary location.

*Primary Meeting Location/Time:*
10am bottom of Superstar Lift

*Secondary Meeting Location/Time:*
10:30am bottom of K1 Gondola

Or is this too complicated?


----------



## thebigo (Dec 7, 2006)

> Lift Report
> 
> 
> Lift and Snow Report for Thursday, December 7, 2006 at 3:00 p.m.
> ...



Superstar will be open tomorrow according to killington.com.

That didnt copy very well but here is the link.
http://www.killington.com/lift_report.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2006)

koreshot said:


> Is this a realistic concern?  If so, we can set a secondary meeting location.  If the superstar is not operational, or there is no easy way to get to it without walking in the mud in our ski boots, we abort and meet at the secondary location.
> 
> *Primary Meeting Location/Time:*
> 10am bottom of Superstar Lift
> ...



Sounds good.  

See you there....send me a PM.


----------



## Marc (Dec 7, 2006)

koreshot said:


> Is this a realistic concern?  If so, we can set a secondary meeting location.  If the superstar is not operational, or there is no easy way to get to it without walking in the mud in our ski boots, we abort and meet at the secondary location.
> 
> *Primary Meeting Location/Time:*
> 10am bottom of Superstar Lift
> ...



Personally, I'd rather meet at a strip club, but since we're doing the whole skiing thing...


----------

